# سؤال   . لماذا أنا مسيحى



## النهيسى (19 يونيو 2010)

[ سؤال  لماذا أنا مسيحى ( بقلمى ) 

أنا مسيحى لأجل








 النجم  الذي ظهر للمجوس  في المشرق، 
فجاءوا إلى أورشليم  
" قائلين: أين هو المولود ملك اليهود، فإننا رأينا نجمه في المشرق وأتينا لنسجد له ؟

وفي ذهابهم إلى بيت لحم
 " إذا النجم الذي رأوه في المشرق يتقدمهم حتى جاء ووقف فوق حيث كان الصبي. فلما رأوا النجم فرحوا فرحاً عظيماً" (مت 2: 1 - 10). 











فى ميلاد هذا الأله العظيم الممجد الذى يجلس على عرش مجده ,, أين ولد
فى حظيره بقر . بين الحيوان على القش .. ما أعظم تواضعك يا سيدى يسوع

 فليس المجد فى الملابس الثمينة الغالية الثمن أو الذهب. فالإنسان الأصيل هو الذى معدنه مثل الذهب، هذا هو الإنسان الذى له المجد الداخلى. وهذا هو أول درس يعلمه لنا السيد المسيح من ميلاده فى حظيرة للأغنام.







ويذكر أنجيل متى
و بعدما انصرفوا اذا ملاك الرب قد ظهر ليوسف في حلم قائلا قم و خذ الصبي و امه و اهرب الى مصر و كن هناك حتى اقول لك لان هيرودس مزمع ان يطلب الصبي ليهلكه

   فقام و اخذ الصبي و امه ليلا و انصرف الى مصر 

أيهرب الرب ,, أيذهب الى مصر مع أمه العذراء والقديس يوسف ,, أيهرب الرب ؟!!!


نعم يهرب . نعم يهرب لأتمام الخلاص , يهرب لأجلنا . يهرب ليحررنا من العبوديه لنكون له أبناء لا عبيد
حكمه أليه . فهو من قال:  كونوا حكماء كالحيات ودعاء كالحمام

يمكن أن تزل ربوات من السماء لهيروس وكل من معه لكن ليس هذا أسلوب السماء فى التعامل مع الشر
أليس هو القائل : وقال ايضا (غير مجازين عن شر بشر او عن شتيمه بشتيمه بل بالعكس مباركين عالمين انكملهذا دعيتم لكى ترثوا البركه لان من اراد ان يحب الحياة ويرى اياما صالحه فليكفف لسانه عن الشر وشفتيه عن ان تتكلما بالمكر , ليعرض عن الشر ويصنع الخير , ليطلب السلام ويجد فى اثره لان عينى الرب على الابرار واذنيه الى طلبتهم ولكن وجه الرب ضد فاعلى الشر , فمن يؤذيكم ان كنتم متمثلين بالخير ولكن ان تالمتم من اجل البر فطوباكم)... (1 بط 3: 9 – 14)...

ويذكر أنجيل متى

فلما مات هيرودس اذا ملاك الرب قد ظهر في حلم ليوسف في مصر

 قائلا قم و خذ الصبي و امه و اذهب الى ارض اسرائيل لانه قد مات الذين كانوا يطلبون نفس الصبي
  فقام و اخذ الصبي و امه و جاء الى ارض اسرائيل 








حتى فى طفولته كان يعمل , لقد عمل نجارا ليساعد أسرته وهو الذى يطعم ويشبع الكل






كان مواظبا على دخول الهيكل ويصلى ويصوم






يقول قداسه البابا فى التجربه على الجبل
كتاب التجربة على الجبل

+ التجارب والضيقات: التجارب للكل التجارب لا تعني تخلي الله التجارب تأتي ولا تؤذي أربعة شروط للتجارب فوائد التجارب
+ التجربة على الجبل: الشيطان شغوف بمحاربة الأقوياء حسد الشياطين الفرق في التجربة بين آدم والمسيح
+ تجربة الخبز: أمران أزعجا الشيطان سببان لجرأته حقوق البنوة
+ تجربة جناح الهيكل: في المواضع المقدسة هدف التجربة المحاربة بالآيات لا تجرب الرب إلهك
+ تجربة الملك: لك أعطي هذه كلها
+ أذهب يا شيطان 


وأن ربنا يسوع المسيح عند ما تجسد أي أتخذ جسداً وتأنس أي صار  إنسانا صائراً في شبه الناس . . مشابهاً لنا في كل شئ ما خلا الخطيئة . . وبعد معموديته وقبل بداية خدمته اقتيد بالروح أي بروحه القدوس إلى البرية ليجرب من إبليس بعد صوماً دام أربعين نهاراً وأربعين ليلة، وقد أنتصر عليه بكلمة الله المكتوبة فيما جربه به، ولم يعلن له لاهوته لأنه من المعلوم أن ربنا له المجد في تجسده أخفى لاهوته _وأن كان لم يفارق ناسوته – عن الشيطان من أجل إتمام عمل الفداء الذي جاء من أجله . لأنهم لو عرفوا لما صلبوا رب المجد . .لقد كان يمكنه معاقبة الشيطان ولكن كيف كان يكمل عمل الفداء ؟ 





وفى صلبه

قال الرب سبع عبارات



       1.

          فأجابَ يَسوعُ: «الحقَّ أقولُ لكَ: سَتكونُ اليومَ مَعي في الفِردَوسِ«. لوقا 23
       2.

          «أنا عَطشانُ»، لِـيَتِمَ الكِتابُ.  يوحنا 19
       3.

          فلمَّا ذاقَ يَسوعُ الخَلَ قالَ: «لقد تم». يوحنا 19
       4.

          «اَغفِرْ لهُم يا أبـي، لأنَّهُم لا يَعرِفونَ ما يَعمَلونَ».  لوقا 23
       5.

          فقالَ لأُمِّهِ: «يا اَمرأةُ، هذا اَبنُكِ». 27وقالَ لِلتلميذِ: «هذِهِ أُمُّكَ»  يوحنا 19
       6.

          «يا أبـي، في يَدَيكَ أستَودِعُ رُوحي»  لوقا 23
       7.

          «إيلوئـي، إيلوئـي، لما شَبَقْتاني»  مرقس 15 متى 47/27 



ماذا تقول يارب لصالبيك



          «اَغفِرْ لهُم يا أبـي، لأنَّهُم لا يَعرِفونَ ما يَعمَلونَ».  لوقا 23

نعم فهو من قال أحبوا أعداءكم باركوا لاعنيكم. أحسنوا إلى إلى مُبغضيكم، وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم(مت 5: 43 ، 44) .


نعم علمتنا يارب المحبه حتى للأعداء لقد سامحت صالبيك ما أروعك ألها

لذا يقول القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم

* "لا تفيدنا الصلاة  من أجل الأصدقاء بقدر ما تنفعنا لأجل الأعداء!... فإن صليّنا من أجل الأصدقاء لا نكون أفضل من العشّارين، أمّا إن أحببنا أعداءنا وصليّنا من أجلهم فنكون قد شابهنا الله في محبّته للبشر". 


* يجب أن نتجنّب العداوة مع أي شخص كان، وإن حصلت عداوة مع أحد فلنسالمه في اليوم ذاته... وإن انتقدك الناس (على ذلك) فالله يكافئك. أمّا إن انتظرت مجيء خصمك إليك ليطلب منك السماح فلا فائدة لك من ذلك، لأنه يسلبك جائزتك ويكسب لنفسه البركة"


كما ويُعلّق القدّيس يوحنا الذهبي الفم على مقاومة الشر بالخير، قائلاً: [لا تُطفأ النار بنارٍ أخرى، وإنما بالماء... ليس ما يصد صانعي الشرّ عن شرّهم مثل مقابلة المضرور ما يصيبه من ضرر برقّة. فإن هذا التصرّف ليس فقط يمنعهم عن الاندفاع أكثر، وإنما يعمل فيهم بالتوبة  عما سبق أن ارتكبوه، فإنهم إذ يندهشون بهذا الاحتمال يرتدّون عما هم فيه. هذا يجعلهم يرتبطون بك بالأكثر، فلا يصيروا أصدقاءً لك فحسب، بل وعبيدًا عِوض كونهم مبغضين وأعداء.]






هذا هو الرب يسوع الذى أحببته

هذا هو الرب يسوع الذى قال 

جيت لالقي سلاما علي الارض ما جيت لالقي سلاما بل سيفا مت 10 34

الذى  احبوا اعدايكم    باركوا لاعنيكم   وصلوا لاجل الذين يسييون اليكم

نعم هو يسوع الذى غفر لصالبيه وتخمل أهانات الماره 

يقول قداسه البابا  إن القلب الحنون يمكنه أن يكسب الناس. أما القلب القاسي فينفرهم.
 إن الله يحنو علينا، حتى ونحن في عمق خطايانا. ومن دلائل حنوه أنه يستر ولا يكشف. 
القلب الحنون الذى سامح الخطئه بذات الفعل من منكم بلا خطيه  فليرمها باول حجر وانصرف المطالبون برجمها

مهما تكلمت عنك يا ألهى ,, مش هقدر أعبر عن المحبه ليك  ​​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يونيو 2010)

*رووووووووعة استاذي*
*تسلم ايديك بجد*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## النهيسى (19 يونيو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *رووووووووعة استاذي*
> *تسلم ايديك بجد*
> *ميرسي ليك*​


*


شكرا للمرور الغالى الرب يسوع يبارككم




​*


----------



## amselim (19 يونيو 2010)

> هذا هو الرب يسوع الذى أحببته


 
تامل رائع فى حياة المسيح التى جعلتنا مسيحيين

شكرا جزيلا لتعب حضرتك​​​


----------



## النهيسى (19 يونيو 2010)

مرور غالى جدا جدا

شكرا ليكم

سلام ونعمه​


----------



## candy shop (19 يونيو 2010)

رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه يا نهيسى  حقيقى


ربنا يبارك خدمتك الراااائعه
​


----------



## النهيسى (20 يونيو 2010)

candy shop قال:


> رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه يا نهيسى  حقيقى
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك الراااائعه
> ​



*مرور كله ذوق أختى الغاليه

شكرا جدا ليكم

 الرب يبارككم*

​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (20 يونيو 2010)

رااااااااااائع جدااااااااا جداااااااااا
مرسي ليك استاذي النهيسي
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعبك​


----------



## Alcrusader (20 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع جميل جداً
الرب يبارك حياتك!*


----------



## kalimooo (20 يونيو 2010)

الذى  احبوا اعدايكم    باركوا لاعنيكم   وصلوا لاجل الذين يسييون اليكم

نعم هو يسوع الذى غفر لصالبيه وتخمل أهانات الماره 



موضوع رائع اخي الحبيب

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## besm alslib (20 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع رائع بجد *

*وتنسيقه كتير مميز *

*شكرا الك اخي على الموضوع الروعه*

*الرب يبارك تعبك ويفرح قلبك*
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 يونيو 2010)

اعنز واتشرف باننى مسيحى


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2010)

موضوع رااااااااااااائع يا النهيسى 
تسلم ايدك 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (21 يونيو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااااائع يا النهيسى
> تسلم ايدك
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



الرب يبارك مروركم الجميل

شكراااا


سلام ونعمه​


----------

